# My Curby finds



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Well work is really not there anymore, and I have othing for a budget. However that means nothing at this point. Ya see I went to Curbys this week and got the following.

3 animated deer that have no lights,but the motors all work.(one for grave grabber. one for zombie and one for what ever most likely a moterised scarecrow)

One electrical organ that is big( for a haunted wedding scene hade into a pipe organ with free 3 inch pvc pipe)

4 palets( never enough wood)

5 extension cords from a friend(all 50 Feet!)

a ton of 3/4 inch pvc pipe all in 16 foot lengths. 10 pieces(bars for skellie cage with wood bottom and top)

5 5 gal buckets(storage of cord and to use as molds for papermache rocks to hide speakers)

and a bunch of 3/4 thick lumber.

4 large fans for motors(one hangman and I dont know what else)

and a bunch of 3 inch pvc pipe. (all 5 foot length for pipe organ.)

So even though the cash aint there I really got a bunch of stuff! 
I just finnished my cannon, and now I got to finish my hangmans cross then I am done with the pirate scene(thank god I HATE pirate scenes)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe this is what we call.....a SCORE!!!

Nice!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

sweeeeeet !!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good there.. Lots of useful stuff.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, is your Curby's inside a Home Depot? LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice find, is your Curby's inside a Home Depot? LOL


 LOL Spooky! Almost seems like it huh? 

*Wow Hawkchucker that is an amazing score!!! Congratulations!*


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope but I went to a construction site and they let me raid the dumpser~


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a nice haul!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

must have a nice big truck, eh?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

sweet indeed !!! That's the way to shop.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

awww curby's --cant beat it, warmer weather is on its way time to go shopping.
very nice score Hawk


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

HC, you are the king of the curb! You don't need to invest a lot of cash if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

so cool


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn best I've scored was some old suitcases.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

OOh! Construction sites! Great idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great score there hawk..
nothing is better than free


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Construction sites are the best. I built a 8'x10' wall cabinet with bi- fold doors in my garage all from throw aways. I'm just missing 1 door I haven't been able to find yet. By my moms house the builders are using 1-1/2" blue insulation foam to pour foundations. I gets lots o that stuff there. (kinda beat up, but hey its free)

Great finds, keep up the frugality!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like construction sites too. That's where I most often get my chicken wire and lumber scraps from. I'm never lucky enough to get any decent pieces of foam though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you find construction sites anymore? Not much building been going on around here lately.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I will give you guys a freebe.

Go when you see the concrete trucs there or the forms. Tell the con guys that you need some foam, and they will give it to ya usually.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lots of road construction here but not much home building.

Great scores. I miss my little pick-em-up-truck!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Always ask first. Yes, its just junk, but if they want to they can call it trespassing and thieft. And if you get hurt on a job site its a problem for both you and them. 
So just to be on the safe side, ask first.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Not much building going on here but then again not much free time either. Nice score.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

No building going on around here either. Although they just put up a giant church, never thought about asking at that site. I don't think I could've gotten to someone to ask if I did, the site was acres and no trespassing signs and fencing all around.

Will still keep my eye out for anything new!

Val


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok so starts and other year of heavy pick up for my town--27 days of shopping at Curby's. Heres is my day 1 finds............


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a good chest for a monster in the box!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like Pyro is well on his way to starting his own Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those trunks are a great find. Lots of potential there, Pyro.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I did manage to snag 8 1x2's from the neighbor's remodel project.
I asked ahead of time and I am watching construction crew as they vacation.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That's the kind of stuff in our antique shops around here!
Have never seen anything cool like that in the junk. WoW!
Did get a grandfather clock that was stood by a street sign with a free sign on it last year, though. That has been my best find ever.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice trunks and chairs!

We'll have to do some roadside hunting this year (yay for having a PT Cruiser--deceptively large inside). I'll get the word out to my dad that I need some chicken wire (doing a haunted forest theme this year, so I need to make some creepy trees).


----------

